# Nib Issues on magnetic fountian pen



## mikem88 (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a customer with a pen, I think it is a magnetic graduate, who is having a nib issue, clogging to be exact. I got a new nib for him but it does not fit. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 1, 2014)

Did he clean the nib and feed?


----------



## mikem88 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Nib Cleaning*

He tried to clean it but was not successful. I cleaned it very thoroughly and it worked for a while. I would like to replace the nib but the one I bought does not fit.
Mike


----------

